# honey makes dark soap?



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I made my first batch of soap yesturday it was oliveoil (50%) coconut oil (25%)and lard(25%) I used lye and ran though several calculators. When I added my oatmeal (1/4 cup per pound) and honey (tablespoon per pound)it changed color a LOT it is a very dark carmel color. 
Is this normal? We just moved and I can't find tha camera but I was suprised how much the honey made it dark


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Yes, it's normal, especially if your soap is going through the gel stage. The sugars in honey heat up and caramelize causing it to turn brown. If you used EVOO that will contribute to a little darker color also. You won't get a white soap with this recipe.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Thankyou for the reply, it's gotten even darker now that it's out of the mold like a dark leather brown. It smells good though and made my hands soft after cuttign it up and moving to the drying rack


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you using milk or water? Milk soap is usually darker, because of the sugars in the milk. I freeze my milk so it doesn't heat as badly, then after I pour the soap into the molds I pop the soap into the fridge for 24 hours. It helps keep it lighter colored.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

MDKatie said:


> Are you using milk or water? Milk soap is usually darker, because of the sugars in the milk. I freeze my milk so it doesn't heat as badly, then after I pour the soap into the molds I po the soap into the fridge for 24 hours. It helps keep it lighter colored.


I used distilled water but I want to use fresh cows milk once one of my milk cows freshens so I will freeze to use.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Did you use any scent in this?


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

lathermaker said:


> Did you use any scent in this?


No I didn't use any scents other then the oats and honey. I'm still waiting for my essential oils to come in the mail.


----------

